# Serra ID



## FantaSheva (Mar 19, 2005)

These two pictures are of completely different fish. Please help me ID what they are. Thanks









The fish in the 1st pic is about 5 and 1/2 inches

The fish in the 2nd pic is about 3 and 1/2 inches


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Need full pictures of the fish to be sure.


----------



## brandtixmn (Jun 4, 2005)

did u get the pics from discus korea? i posted these pics a few month ago but i could not get the answer from frank or jeff..
as jeff said, u need a full shot of the p, and they r too skinny, u need to fat them first....
some people think that they r either a spilo or rhom. i thought they r bigger than 6"...


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

weird elongated shape


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

If I had to guess...I would say the first is a brandtii...but I cant even give you a guess on the second.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

second looks like a brandti to me....


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Dawgz said:


> second looks like a brandti to me....


im 99% sure thats not a brandti. they dont have markings like that


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

The 2nd is S. rhombeus IMO


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

need better pics.


----------



## catattack (Apr 11, 2006)

The second is definately not a rhom!!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

i cant tell what it is.
if i had to guess i think its a rhom.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

rocker said:


> i cant tell what it is.
> if i had to guess i think its a rhom.


I reckon so rocker....

My guess too....

Jay


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

yea my bad, second pic doesnt look like a brandti...the first pic..maybe?


----------



## EmperoR (Jun 20, 2005)

For me are 2 brandtii, the second is just thinner!
E.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Really would be better to have better pictures. Brandti with the way the fins line up are one of the easier to id species, but these pictures have the fish at angles, making it hard to see how the fins line up....


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2006)

I would say number one is a Maculatus. But the photo angle makes fin placement hard to judge

And number 2 needs feeding. Wild guess Altuvei.


----------

